# College Professor Jobs



## atsumal

Hi, I was trying to find out if anyone on here teaches part time at any colleges. If so could you pm me? I am trying to find out a little bit about salaries per courses taught. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Every campus cop teaches at a college to some degree, but since that's not what you meant...

I had to chime in anyway.


----------



## USM C-2

Kilvinsky said:


> Every campus cop teaches at a college to some degree, but since that's not what you meant...
> 
> I had to chime in anyway.


Hah! So true. We refer to those as "teachable moments." Sometimes the teachable moment lasts until they bond out of jail...


----------

